# VHS Boost Chorus Reverb Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 19, 2020)

It's been a while with USPS Shipping issues with the current Dilemma but here it is.
Mods are : DPDT PCB Mini Footswitches replaced Toggles for on the fly changes (with some minor leg bending).
                  Solder lug Pots with leads as PCB has been lowered for Footswitch clearance.
Straight forward Boost, Really nice Chorus!
The Reverb is OK, a bit different from what I like so EEPROM will get an update further down the track.

I don't think the Noise floor is as bad as some report.
Thanks Mr PedalPCB for the pre soldered FV-1 & DHL Shipping!


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 19, 2020)

That's a nice looking pedal very nice indeed

The silver knob switch and the other 2 switches give it a kinda machined look it grabs your attention right away


----------



## Barry (Nov 19, 2020)

Very nice Indeed!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 20, 2020)

music6000 said:


> It's been a while with USPS Shipping issues with the current Dilemma but here it is.
> Mods are : DPDT PCB Mini Footswitches replaced Toggles for on the fly changes (with some minor leg bending).
> Solder lug Pots with leads as PCB has been lowered for Footswitch clearance.
> Straight forward Boost, Really nice Chorus!
> ...


With Armour All Protectant


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 20, 2020)

Sweet.  The Armor-All is a joke, right?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sweet.  The Armor-All is a joke, right?


Alright Chuck , I confess. It's Photoshop Polish!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 20, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Alright Chuck , I confess. It's Photoshop Polish!


Still. Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 20, 2020)

I didn't know they made a Polish version of Photoshop.  Makes sense though, it's a big country.


----------



## Euphoric Guitars (Mar 23, 2021)

Slick looking pedal, I like the graphics and those extra foot switches are rocking.

How do you like to do your decals? Waterslide?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 24, 2021)

eric.blimkie said:


> Slick looking pedal, I like the graphics and those extra foot switches are rocking.
> 
> How do you like to do your decals? Waterslide?


A4 Clear Adhesive Back Sheets for Inkjet Printer.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 27, 2021)

That’s a good looking pedal right there!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 24, 2021)

Will all the Tayda DPDT footswitches fit (with some bending as you mentioned?)


----------



## HamishR (May 26, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I didn't know they made a Polish version of Photoshop.  Makes sense though, it's a big country.


Yup. It's called zdjecie sklep.  (actually I just made that up from google translate)

I recently met a woman who told me she was a Pole. I told her I admired her country's national dance.


----------

